# Golden Meadows Breeder in Moorpark, Ca



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A puppy kept to 12 weeks is $7500? 
https://www.goldenmeadowsretrievers.com/puppies/clark/
That's an additional $4500 over the 8 week price. Wow. Just wow. 
Math: that's 1125. a week for the 4 weeks after 8 weeks old, to crate train a puppy, take it places, and teach sit. 
Wow.

None of the "Champions" listed on their site are true champions, they are Int CH which takes at most a weekend's showing. Every dog who leaves can be a "Champion". The photos of the parents of the latest litter, Goliath and Blondie, are not even photographed standing correctly. I do have to say Goliath does have clearances w OFA though his eyes are way out of date and the cardiac is inadequate. Blondie' s registered name is not on their site that I could find so no way to tell if she is of age or has clearances. Since they state on several 1YO 'young adults' for sale that they possess their OFAs, it is clear that they believe preliminaries are clearances (they are not) so whether they have finals on breeding animals in all cases is unknown. It's deceptive to state on a puppy advertisement that they have OFAs when what they have are prelims though. Many dogs fail OFAs after passing prelims, even just a few months earlier. And that they have apparently sold several of these 1YO dogs for nearly 20K, that blows my mind!

I would take issue with several things on the site, but this breeder has no obedience titles, no tracking, field, agility or AKC conformation titles- so I would take biggest issue with the price. If you are made of money, I suppose 'it's only chips' but if you are looking for a dog whose parents are proven correct and tractable, I would keep looking.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is insanity to charge that kind of price. The only thing crazier IMO would be to pay it!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

JaneOC said:


> I'm looking for a reputable Breeder. Has anyone had experience with Golden Meadows Breeder in Moorpark? Is it good or not? Many thanks.
> Jane


I live in Northern CA. One of my four Goldens came from a breeder (not the one you're asking about) in CA. 

I don't know anything about Golden Meadows but there are some great Golden Retriever breeders in California. It never hurts to expand your search beyond just one breeder.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

They seem to be a huge commercial kennel, producing puppies as a business usually does not inspire great breeding decisions. The fact that all the puppies listed are products of breeding 2 dogs their own dogs together looks like convenience and not quality is their motivation. 

I could not find the names of the moms but the current dad Goliath has a health background that leaves a lot to be desired. His eyes are out of date and he has a deficient heart certification, it should have been completed by a cardiologist, not your normal pet vet. Both of his parents have the same issue with the heart certification and they both are missing elbows. That means they either did not test (which seems odd) or they failed. Either way based on their birthdates they should have gotten elbow certifications. 

The "amazing" Championships they are referencing are not impressive at all. They are not a competitive title as they never have to defeat another dog to get it. This is a pay for title situation where over just two days nearly every dog entered will walk away an International Champion. 

They are obscenely over priced. For what they are offering, $1000-1200 would be fair price for the value offered. At $3000 for fair value, I would expect full and publicly verifiable health certifications for several generations from parents with several high level AKC titles. Even then this price tag is high. For $2000-2500 you should be able to get much, much more for less than this commercial kennel is asking.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Going by their levels of training my 5 month old puppy should be worth at least $11000. I just cannot believe people are foolish enough to fall for this, and then their adult trained dogs are $18 grand, and should be able to pass a CGC? I know things are more expensive in California but this is just nuts.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> Going by their levels of training my 5 month old puppy should be worth at least $11000. I just cannot believe people are foolish enough to fall for this, and then their adult trained dogs are $18 grand, and should be able to pass a CGC? I know things are more expensive in California but this is just nuts.


Those aren't even adults they have priced at 18k- they are one year old! 
Amazing that they seem to sell these dogs. Just amazing.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

No. Way. Run, run very fast.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Some more pertinent information showing this breeders claims do not match the reality of what they offer.


----------



## lbendele (Aug 26, 2017)

Do you have suggestions for finding great golden breeders in so cal?


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

I went and saw Golden Meadows. The dogs were not very well trained and way too young to be trained to the level they claimed they were (they weren't as i saw when I visited) Marjorie Blake in Bakersfield is who i would recommend (after doing a ton of research...meeting with a ton of breeders/ talking with them on the phone) she has been doing this forever and typically sells a litter basically before conception. PM me for her phone number if you're interested.


----------



## vizslahorror (Sep 27, 2017)

*Golden Meadows Retrievers - VIZSLAS*

Do not use this breeder for Vizslas. It is a business they have no right to be running. Their Vizslas end up aggressive - either due to breeeding or the way they treat the puppies. Completely heartbreaking. Their customer service, once you have made a purchase, is horrendous. They will blame the owner for every challenge faced.


----------



## WildfireGoldensInArizona (Aug 10, 2012)

You can try contacting the local Golden Retriever Clubs located in CA. There is Norcal, Los Angeles and San Diego that I can think of off the top of my head. They might be able to point you in the right direction. Good luck in your quest for your new addition.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got a puppy from Aubridge and I'm in love with her. She's in Sacramento but no litters available at the moment but she breeds regularly. I have a friend showing a gorgeous bitch from Glencooley--she's a fabulous golden and this friend has another one from the breeder as well. There are a lot in California that are outstanding-Sunbeam will be breeding later this year too. I am a huge fan of the Birnam Woods dogs, too. If you want more of the "English Cream" style, I think Glencooley has a similar look but with all clearances and great pedigrees.


----------



## benelatuit (Jul 22, 2018)

*Regarding Golden Meadows*

I purchased our English Cream Golden from Golden Meadows back in 2005.

I am not qualified to assess a breeder; was just a pet owner. I'm sure you could look at our dog and find fault but she was an absolute angel and the love of our family's life. We've gone to Westminster a few times as spectators and never saw a more beautiful Golden than ours, but of course there *might* be some personal bias going on there...

Pix of her here: https://polloplayer.wordpress.com/2018/06/09/chloe-2/

She was a big girl and did deal with weight issues. She also had some significant skin issues a few years back, the source of which we never really quite figured out but which finally abated when we took her off of wheat-based kibble. So I don't know that I would place blame for that on the breeder. She died last month of lymphoma at age 12.5

It was a long, long time ago and I don't remember how much we paid for our dog. I agree that the prices on their web site seem incredibly inflated. They do probably draw from LA, Malibu, Westlake Village and Montecito where for some people, money is no object, so maybe that's what is going on.

I cannot say enough about our dog's temperament. She was incredibly calm and loving from the day we got her to the day we had to say goodbye. She was really just perfect (okay, there was a little counter surfing in the old days and she *did* once make a chicken carcass disappear out of the trash, but I think that might have been a magic trick, right?) She was beloved by every human who ever met her - we received two dozen cards and several bouquets of flowers in her memory from people who were almost as heartbroken as we were when she died. 

The only thing I can think of to say that is not positive about the breeder is that they did not seem very warm when I had contact with them. I went twice, one to look at the puppy (they only gave me the option of one and I did not see others, if there were any) and then again when I went to pick her up. I believe my interaction was with Mr. Hoke and he was just very businesslike and I felt a bit hurried.

However, that said, I cannot imagine ever having a more perfect dog than we did and (other than that sticker shock!) I would have to be convinced not to go back to them if I were able to get another Golden. They told me at the time that they bred for temperament, which was more important to me than anything, so if she had any flaws as far as other breed characteristics, I didn't care about them. She was absolutely gorgeous and the greatest joy of my life.

I'm not trying to defend the breeder as I have no relationship with them whatsoever. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## laurenC (Sep 20, 2017)

I feel the frustration so many feel about finding the right puppy (or heck a puppy at all...) and the right breeder. It can be SO frustrating and defeating. and then you find a kennel like golden meadows who has all these puppies just waiting for you to scoop up. For ANYONE to scoop up. As long as you have the money they will hand over the pup . As someone who is about to breed my bitch that is enough to make me cringe.Willing to hand over a pup to just about anyone? YIKES!!!!!!!!!!! And this is from someone who came SO close to buying a young adult puppy from them because frankly I got impatient. I wanted my puppy and the instant gratification seemed almost worth it. until I went to the kennel. they would not let me see the parents, the dogs seemed scared and under socialized, "trained"? what a joke not even close. and for close to 20k it was pretty offensive. International champions? yeah again...what a joke you may as well forget the title because that one counts for nothing. The clearances are SPOTTY at BEST. I know its tempting because the instant gratification is there but please trust me its so not worth it. there is a REASON they have pups on the ground that are not sold-- they over breed not for quality but for quantity. Hang in there you will have a pup for many many years to come ( knock on wood) this is not something that is worth the instant gratification.


----------



## Laura Yochum (Nov 12, 2020)

JaneOC said:


> I'm looking for a reputable Breeder. Has anyone had experience with Golden Meadows Breeder in Moorpark? Is it good or not? Many thanks.
> Jane


No - we have had two vizsla's from Golden Meadows in the last 8yrs and both of them have developed cancer at 4yrs old, we lost our oldest at 8yrs old. The breeders will not provide health history or bloodline details and have claimed there are no other issues. In 2009, they were accused and eventually dismissed of animal cruelty. They are charging an OBSCENE price for their pups and a $500 NON REFUNDABLE DEPOSIT just to be added to the list. Huge huge red flags.


----------



## FatherofElsie (Aug 5, 2018)

JaneOC said:


> I'm looking for a reputable Breeder. Has anyone had experience with Golden Meadows Breeder in Moorpark? Is it good or not? Many thanks.
> Jane


We had a positive experience with Golden Meadows in Moorpark. Purchased our English Cream female in 2017 and we’ve had no problems with her. She’s a happy-active sweet girl albeit a bit stubborn at times, but that’s probably my fault. Our last Golden (purchased elsewhere) only lived to be 8 years old and it broke my heart when she passed. I’m hoping this one lives much longer. So far, so good.


----------

